# Thai Devil Crab



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

Saw this listed on CL today and I'm thinking about picking it up. Does anybody know anything about them? Seems to be pretty limited information out on the googlewebz.









Does $10 seem like a reasonable price for one? Think it will eat corys or otos? Everything else in my tank should be able to avoid it. I might put it in my shrimp tank after I get some GH boost. I think all my shrimp are about done anyway :/


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Apr 10, 2012)

To me that's pricy.. I can get those at my LFS for like 3$ a crab. They are also semi aquatic, and will eat your shrimp. Let me go find the thread on here that has an AMAZING set up for them


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Apr 10, 2012)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=312721&highlight=devil

Read over that thread. That OP put a lot of time and work in to their setup.


----------



## MSG (Jul 16, 2012)

*Thai devil crab are different than the vampire crabs.*

You're going to introduce another shelled predator into your tanks.

Prepare yourself for losses in the morning. 

If you really want them, make a few calls to various pet shops and find out how much they go for, IF you can find one that carries them. I've NEVER seen them in person, but they look menacing. 

I like little critters, but I prefer them to not eat their other tankmates whenever possible.

From what I know......


Thai Crabs = 4"-5" maybe larger.
Vampire Crabs = 1"


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

Kitsune_Gem said:


> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=312721&highlight=devil
> 
> Read over that thread. That OP put a lot of time and work in to their setup.


Now I remember reading that thread. I just might get this crab to do something like that with. I have a 30g tank thats not in nice enough condition to put fish and plants in. This would be perfect for that!



MSG said:


> You're going to introduce another shelled predator into your tanks.
> 
> Prepare yourself for losses in the morning.
> 
> ...


Like I said, pretty much all my shrimp have died so it wouldn't be a great loss at this point.


----------

